# This "Catfish" lived up to it's name.



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

My son and his buddies ran some lines last night in the Guadalupe near Gonzales, this is what they found inside a 28lb. Blue.


----------



## O&G-HAND (Nov 27, 2017)

Thatâ€™s CRAZY!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hayniedude24 (Jun 15, 2016)

Wow! That is some crazy chit.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Texashookset said:


> Wow! That is some crazy chit.


Yeah, I'm guessing somebody dumped it in the river, just don't see a cat swimming the river.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

*Cats*

Thx for sharing thats a new one on me ..live and learn...


----------



## 2catsfishin (Jun 27, 2010)

WoW!!!


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Purrrfict


----------



## houstonhorse (Feb 26, 2015)

Anybody want to buy some bait? I have a bunch of wild cats at the ranch that need a new home.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

Wth. That's just crazy!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Hey....... I finally found the cat.....


----------



## MitchTX (Mar 30, 2011)

Did the cat have a hook in it? I've heard old stories.


----------

